# Recommendations for a C++ IDE for audio development



## Locks (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm about to start a project where I build my own VST plugin in an effort to finally learn C++. I'm looking for recommendations for IDEs and/or workflows that are suited towards audio development.

My day job is data analytics and climate projection modelling so while I'm new to C++ I do have decent experience using high-level object-oriented programming languages such as Python and R. When using R I primarily use "R-Studio" as my IDE, in Python I typically work in "Sublime Text" and run through code using the "IPython" command shell.

Just wondering what tools any C++ audio developers here use and how your workflow looks?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 11, 2021)

Usually it's Xcode on Mac or Visual Studio on Windows... More advanced C++ devs oftentimes appreciate the likes of CLion for its code refactoring tools.


----------



## Drjay (Apr 12, 2021)

I recommend the Juce framework: https://juce.com/
You can use it with many IDEs. It comes with the Projucer application, which makes project set-up a breeze.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 12, 2021)

Visual studio or code blocks on Windows. Xcode on Mac.


----------



## Locks (Apr 12, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> Usually it's Xcode on Mac or Visual Studio on Windows... More advanced C++ devs oftentimes appreciate the likes of CLion for its code refactoring tools.


Thanks Dragon. I hadn't heard of CLion. I'll check it out.


----------



## Locks (Apr 12, 2021)

Drjay said:


> I recommend the Juce framework: https://juce.com/
> You can use it with many IDEs. It comes with the Projucer application, which makes project set-up a breeze.


I'm definitely interested in using JUCE. Looks like a fantastic framework. Does JUCE contain decent DSP functions as well? If not any recommendations? I have come across audio-tk which looks pretty decent.


----------



## Locks (Apr 12, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Visual studio or code blocks on Windows. Xcode on Mac.


Thanks healey. I've decided to be break convention and give Visual Studio for Mac a try. I've always found XCode to be a little bloated for my liking.

By the way, just had a look at your website and saw that your one of the developers for the CollaB3 organ. I've had that VST for years and really love it. So thank you.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 12, 2021)

Locks said:


> CollaB3 organ.


I didn't actually have much to do with it. I just cleaned up some of the code and did a bit of compiling, it was mostly built by the other contributors.


----------



## Locks (Apr 12, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I didn't actually have much to do with it. I just cleaned up some of the code and did a bit of compiling, it was mostly built by the other contributors.


Well thanks for your part none the less. Anyway, I'm keen to give VS a go. Looks like it has killer debug functionality which is important to me.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 12, 2021)

Locks said:


> Well thanks for your part none the less. Anyway, I'm keen to give VS a go. Looks like it has killer debug functionality which is important to me.


Might want to check out HISE too


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2021)

Locks said:


> Does JUCE contain decent DSP functions as well?



It does. Of course, don't expect top of the crop secret sauce DSP there, but it does have useful building blocks: https://docs.juce.com/master/group__juce__dsp.html


----------



## Locks (Apr 12, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Might want to check out HISE too


Had my eye on HISE for a while actually. I spoke to Christoph a while ago and he told me you can even use HISE as a C++ framework which is pretty neat. This project isn't sample based though so maybe down the line.


----------



## Locks (Apr 12, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> It does. Of course, don't expect top of the crop secret sauce DSP there, but it does have useful building blocks: https://docs.juce.com/master/group__juce__dsp.html


Thanks mate. Looks a great starting point. Wouldn't want all of the fun taken out of the process anyway.


----------

